

Show HN: I made an OPML of the tech blogs you should read - apgwoz
https://github.com/apgwoz/tech-blogs-you-should-read/

======
apgwoz
This was based on a question on Quora that I saw yesterday:
[http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/What-are-the-
best-...](http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/What-are-the-best-
programming-blogs) \-- It doesn't include all of them, and as the output.log
suggests, there are many which I couldn't find an RSS/Atom for automatically
given the 20 minutes I spent on the task. So, feel free to extend the list, or
add a better way to discover the blogs that don't have an rel="alternate".

But, until then, enjoy the OPML that exists now!

